# Picking 09 comps



## Rag1 (Mar 23, 2009)

I was going over the list of comps within striking distance of me. Something that struck me as 'poor' was how they address competitors on the application forms and the lack of amenities offered.
For example;
*Two comps had a appl form that read like a prison rule sheet. No mention of welcome, or thanks for considering us. They were more concerned with us being packed up an out of there within 3 hours of the awards.
*Another comp had bucket water only.
*Someone else restricted the site size to where ALL vehicles had to be parked elsewhere. If they don't have the space, cancel. Don't charge $350 and not provide anything.
*An event in Md wanted $25 depo for cleanup.
*Harrisburg Pa Farm Show grounds are huge, and they charged full price for an undersized site. I would have had to buy 2 sites.
*Last year Belair Md wanted to charge a bunch of money for every 5 amps of power.

We are the draw for them to make money for their cause. And we PAY THEM to be the draw. Does the band pay to play there???? 
I picked only three events. Two of them I have attended before and was treaded very nicely, large sites and not nickle and dimed (Atlantic City and Dover Downs). A new contest in Green Lane, Pa. has offered good size sites, power, water and extended a nice welcome.
I am not kissing anyone's ass to compete and throw money in their pocket. That's over for me. 
What are your experiences or thoughts............


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 23, 2009)

I'd avoid those contests like the plague Rag.   I was viewing a thread on Basso's forum over the weekend where people were complaining about a contest in Rio Rancho NM.  It seems that they were contacted by health department officials and told that all meats would have to bought in Rio Rancho.  Then after a lot of complaining to the right people they rescinded that order and said that you would have to bring in the original receipts proving the meat was purchased from a USDA approved facility and if that meat were being transported from outside the state in they would have to show proof of a temperature log taking temps at several intervals throughout transport.  They even went so far to say that if folks were bringing an RV and trailer and sleeping in the trailer that they would not be allowed to do any meat prep inside the trailer.  They said all meat prep would have to be done in an EZ up or equivalent tent so that they could observe the meat being prepared.

I remember rules at the taste of Grand Rapids concert warning teams that if they listened to any radio station during the contest other than the sponsor that it was grounds for disqualification.

At Little Rock last week we did not have access to water and electric was exremely limited so much so that Cliff plugging in his coffee pot threatened to blow out all the circuits at the comp.

Lots and lots of examples like this unfortunately.  There was a contest in Indiana last year that tried to charge team members to get into the contest.  I think they gave wristbands to four members per team but if you had a team larger than four they wanted you to pay for the concert which none of the cooks have the time to attend.

And then you see these contests begging for teams on the various BBQ forums  at the last minute.  Gee I wonder why? :roll:


----------



## The Giggler (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Rag,

I agree.  Dover was pretty cool.  Can't imagine what its like during one of the race weeks.

We'd love to have you guys at the Boston Hills BBQ Fest on June 26th, 27th, and 28th.  If I had your contact info, I'd have already sent you the entrance form.

Boston, NY is located just off Route 219 about 30 miles Southeast of Buffalo, NY.  We can host 49 teams, and will be paying out 100% of the entry fees (less KCBS Sanctioning and Rep fees, and trophies and ribbons).  Water, electric, and grease and ash disposal are part of entry.  We even have the option of onsite garnish and competition meat delivery by a local market.  This event is being run by the Patchin Fire Department (Volunteer), and stands to gain NO PROFIT from the team entry fees.  If we fill the field of 49 teams, on behalf of the Teams, we will make a donation to the PFD, as they are shouldering the majority of the expenses for this event.

I've been competing since 2004, and have kept good notes over the years.  As a competitor, I think I have a keen understanding of what people really want at a contest.  Honestly, we are working very hard to make the Boston Hills BBQ Fest THE place to be in late June.

All things being equal, I'd rather have a beer with you and talk about dogs, bbq, and tow vehicle tire wear than have you kiss my ass....  (grin)

If you are interested, please send me a PM with your email address.


----------



## U2CANQUE (Mar 24, 2009)

Man Mike, it sounds like the Boston Hills contest is the place to be, heck, even get to compete against some great teams, smoke on wheels will be joining with Them Ohio City Boys for the grilling contest, leaving that name up to his daughters....but, should be a great time.

Also, as stated, I volunteered to be the contact person for the pot luck dinner on Friday night, right after the cooks meeting we will have it....as it gets closer I will keep folks updated on what has been volunteered to bring, etc...etc...etc....

Looking forward to participating in the two days worth of events out in Boston Hills....


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 24, 2009)

Mike, thanks for the invite. With you running the event I know it would be one to attend. Unfortunately I'll have to pass because I have other out of state events (engine shows; I'm exhibiting). 
Good luck and I hope it is a success.


----------



## The Giggler (Mar 24, 2009)

Engine shows, Rag?  Do tell!  Are you building racing engines or something?


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 25, 2009)

I'm at the other end of that spectrum....antique engines from the era that they were invented (1890 - 1925).


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Mar 25, 2009)

Rag-

Depends on the person. I have a feeling you and I differ big time on why we compete. If its within a 24hr drive I consider it, regardless of whether the comp as electric, water, grass, pavement, nice organizers, A holes, etc. I'm there to try my best to win. The adverse conditions just add a bit of a challenge. 

That may change when I get a nice setup like you have and i really need the room, but for now, if I can park my truck and set up a canopy, I'm there. Just ask Diva, our setup in Little Rock was about as getto as you get   

Just my 2cents


----------



## Diva Q (Mar 25, 2009)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> our setup in Little Rock was about as getto as you get
> 
> Just my 2cents



LOL hey I resemble that remark.


----------

